
Karmalert.com » Mention Alerts from Reddit, Twitter, Hacker News and Product Hunt - herbst
https://karmalert.com
======
herbst
We are also looking for further feedback and ideas for must-have services to
include! Feel free to drop us your ideas.

Forgot to add the discount link:
[https://karmalert.com/?ref=hackernews](https://karmalert.com/?ref=hackernews)
(basic is free anyway)

